# Nelly is owner of a team now?



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Nelly's just as excited about the fact he's a new owner of the Charlotte Bobcats, an NBA expansion team (Robert L. Johnson remains the majority owner). "You gotta make moves," Nelly says of his decision. "It's been my dream to own a pro ball team. I'm partners with Bob Johnson. He's still the big dog. But he's teaching me, letting me learn everything I possibly can about the business. I'm just happy the NBA is accepting me with open arms and willing to let me in."


I have no idea when this happened, nut apparently it was July 18th.

http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/en...186256ED40005F5EB?OpenDocument&Headline=Nelly


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> ``Of the many dreams that I have fulfilled in life, being an NBA owner is certainly one of the biggest achievements,'' Nelly said in a release issued by the Bobcats. ``To be able to make this move with Bob Johnson and to be a part of the first-ever minority owned professional sports franchise in history is a great opportunity.
> 
> ``Bob and I share the same commitment to diversity and we are both self-made, having worked up from the very bottom to reach where we are today.''


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-bobcats-nelly&prov=ap&type=lgns

Another reason to earn money.......It's getting hot in herre......so take out all ya clothes


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Nelly is only Part owner of the team.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Good god, I feel like killing myself....

:upset: :upset: :upset:










I tell ya, we are GOING places with Nelly making franchise decisions...


----------



## TheMilkMan (Jul 21, 2004)

North Carolina, come on and raise up... hey now, come to think of it, Petey Pablo shoulda bought the Bobcats. That woulda been hot sh!t.


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> Good god, I feel like killing myself....
> ...


:laugh:


----------

